# TC Sounds to release their own subwoofer line



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems the maker of some of the very best drivers available has decided to enter the game. Check out this link...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks pretty stout, I especially like the RipCurl amps.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Those things are gorgeous.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i bet those are going to be insanely expensive.i know id like to hear one some day.


----------

